# Beztēma >  Droseļvārsta potenciometrs.

## Iesacejs2

Labdien. 
Vai neviens nevarētu pastāstīt par droseļvārsta potenciometra darbības principu, kas un kā. Varbūt kādam ir zināma kāda internet adrese, kur ir aprakstīts par visu šito?

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.cuil.com/search?q=throttle+potentiometer
http://www.cuil.com/search?q=throttle+v ... entiometer

----------


## M_J

Droseļvārsta potenciometrs ir domāts, lai motora vadības kompis zinātu, kāds ir droseļvārsta atvērums (ne gluži korekti izsakoties-cik daudz ir nospiests gāzes pedālis). Parasti potenciometra izejā spriegums mainās no apmēram 0.5-1V (droseļvārsts pilnīgi aizvērts) līdz apmēram 4-4.5V (droseļvārsts pilnīgi atvērts). Tas ir izplatītākais variants, bet pastāv daudz un dikti visādu droseļvārsta konstrukciju un spriegumi ir visdažādākie. Ko kompis dara ar iegūto informāciju? Pirmkārt - nosaka motora slodzes režīmu. Ja spriegums atbilst aizvērtam droseļvārstam, tātad gāzes pedālis ir atlaists, motors strādā tukšgaitā un kompim ir jārūpējas par visu to, kas ir aktuāls šajā situācijā: piemēram, ja auto ripo, pārnesums ir ieslēgts un motora apgriezieni ir virs kādiem 1200/min, notiek bremzēšana ar motoru un kompis atslēdz degvielas padevi. Ja ir vienkārši tukšgaitas režīms un riteņi ar motoru nav saistīti, kompis rūpējas, lai tiktu uzturēti paredzētie tukšgaitas apgriezieni un vēl citas lietas. Ja droseļvārsts ir atvērts vismaz par 3/4, iestājas tā saucamais pilnas slodzes režīms, kad kompis mazāk domā par degvielas ekonomiju, vairāk - par jaudu. Strauja droseļvārsta atvēruma palielināšanās savukārt ir komanda kompim veikt papildus degmaisījuma treknināšanu. Dažām sistēmām droseļvārta potenciometrs ir arī galvenais, pēc kura tiek rēķināta degvielas padeve (mono-jetronic, mono-motronic, sporta auto vadības bloki) un aizdedzes apsteidze (mono-motronic, sporta auto vadības bloki), bet lielākoties tam tomēr kā galveno izmanto gaisa daudzuma/masas mērītāju vai MAP sensoru. Arvien vairāk ir auto ar aktīvo droseļvārstu, kam vairs nav tiešas mehāniskas saites starp gāzes pedāli un droseļvārstu. Tiem droseļvārsta potenciometrs ir būtisks arī, lai motora vadības kompis varētu precīzi kontrolēt droseļvārsta atvērumu, tāpēc šajos droseļvārstos kā likums ir iebūvēti vairāki droseles potenciometri, lai kādam no tiem izbeidzoties motora kompis varētu to uzreiz konstatēt un adekvāti rīkoties. Tas īsos vārdos un ne sevišķi precīzi.

----------


## Iesacejs2

Liels paldies.

----------


## Iesacejs2

Sanāk, ka viņam ir trīs signāli viens, kas rāda cik nospiests ir gāzes pedālis otrs  kontrolē lai viņš strādā pareizi un trešais ir konstants spriegums no akumulatora?  Ja apmēram kaut kā tā, tad kā tas otrais signāls kontrolē viņu, kā viņš nosaka vai viņš strādā pareizi?

----------


## M_J

Ne gluži tā. VIENAM droseles potenciomeram ir trīs izvadi: masa, barošana (parasti +5V) un signāla izvads uz kura spriegums mainās teiksim no 0.5V līdz 4.5V atkarībā no droseļvārsta atvēruma. Ja signāls iziet ārpus šīm robežām, vadības bloks uzskata, ka potenciometrs ir bojāts un turpmāk tā rādījumus neņem vērā, rezultātā motors paliek gausāks, var izmainīties tukšgaitas apgriezieni utt. Ja potenciometrs izbeidzas tā, ka spriegums raustās, bet definētajās robežās, tad trulāks kompis (tipisks piemērs - Ford, piedodiet, nevarēju neuzdirst šai automarkai) var arī nesaprast, ka kaut kas nav kārtībā, un sāk raustīt degvielas padevi, aizdedzi un līdz ar to visu mašīnu. Gudrāks softs izķer arī šādus gadījumus. Ja droseles potenciometri ir divi, tad tiek salīdzināti spriegumi no tiem. Ja tiek konstatēta neatbilstība, ieslēdzas avārijas režīms. Piemēram VW grupas mašīnām izmanto 2 potenciometrus, vienam spriegums atkarībā no droseļvārsta atvēruma mainās jau minētajās robežās no 0.5V līdz 4.5V, otram - pretēji no 4.5V līdz 0.5V (varu sameloties par konkrētajām vērtībām). Līdz ar to spriegumu summai no abiem potenciometriem visu laiku jābūt konstantai +/- pieļaujamā kļūda. Tiklīdz šis nosacījums netiek izpildīts, iestājas avārijas režīms.

----------


## Iesacejs2

No četrām mašīnām, kas man ir bijušas 2 ir bija fordi, tapēc varu piekrist tavam apgalvojumam par fordiem, tādi nu viņi ir  :: 
Runājot par potenciometriem, tad sanāk tā - ja ir viens potenciometrs, tad ja viņš iziet no tiem rāmiem kompim ir grūti to piefiksēt un viņš īpaši neko nemaina visā tajā. Ja ir divi, tad viņš patstāvīgi salīdzina abu potenciometru rādījumus un ja viņi atšķiras viņš sāk meklēt kļudu un mēģina labot to visu? Tāda grafiski attēlojot sanāk, ka viena līnija kustās no 0.5-4.5V atkarībā no droseļvārsta atvēruma, otra ir konstanta un rāda spriegumu no akumulātora, ja? Vai arī ir vēl kāda?
P.s Tagad pamazā sāku to visu saprat vismaz es tā ceru, tiešām liels paldies M_J

----------


## M_J

Varbūt ne gluži, bet apmēram tā. Tā nosacītā (jo fiziski tu viņu tādu nenomērīsi) otrā līnija divu potenciometru gadījumā rāda nevis akumulatora spriegumu, bet abu potenciometru izejas spriegumu summu, un arī ne jau visām mašīnām, kurām ir tie divi potenciometri - risinājumi ir dažādi. Akumulatora spriegumu šeit nevajadzētu pīt iekšā - droseles potenciometri tiek baroti ar stabilizētiem 5V. Borta spriegums kompim, protams, ir jāzina, bet tas tiek mērīts atsevišķi. Un lielākajai daļai mašīnu jau nav to 2 potenciometru, tādi ir tikai mašīnām ar aktīvo droseļvārstu (vai ar automātisko kārbu, tad signāls no otra potenciometra iet uz kārbas kompi). Jo mašīnai ar mehānisko droseļvārsu jau bojāts potenciometrs nekādas lielas briesmas nerada - nu paraustīsies tas auto un viss. Bet ja droseļvārta potenciometrs tiek izmantots atgriezeniskajā saitē droselvārsta atvēruma vadīšanai, tad beigta potenciometra gadījumā droseļvārts var tikt kļūdaini atvērts tad, kad šoferītis gāzi nemaz nav nospiedis un mašīnīte sāk skriet pati. Tāpēc tā dubultā kontrole.

----------


## Iesacejs2

Nu paldies, tagad mazliet lielāka skaidrība.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas dublēšanas un salīdzināšanas princips pats par sevi ir interesants.  Būtu neiespējami, ka 2 potenciometri vienādi nogurst un nolietojas un nav nekā salīdzināšanai.

----------

